# FA Launching Start of December.



## Dragoneer (Nov 26, 2005)

*NOTICE TO ALL USERS!*

This is a notice to let all FA users know the beta is coming to a close in roughly one week. FA should return to full operations roughly the start of December (no absolute date, but it will be within the first few days). There may a short period of downtime while we switch servers in order to get the system back up and running.

If you have any questions feel free to ask!

In light of that, this is a reminder: ALL CURRENT ACCOUNTS, DATA AND INFORMATION WILL BE DELETED. All of it. No data shall be spared!

Thanks for helping test out the system!


----------



## Lili Fox (Nov 26, 2005)

*Whoo!!*

Alright!!  Way cool!!!!!  BTW, I like some of the changes put forth in the Beta as of late.  It's really starting to look slick!


----------



## Tikara (Nov 26, 2005)

Man, I can't wait!! FA is one of my favorite sites!!    *gets realy for the day when it comes back*


----------



## Tabuu-Lion (Nov 26, 2005)

Can that start time also be considered the ETA for the critical bug fixes? 
(which include those which were not yet added to the list here, like this one)



			
				Tabuu-Lion said:
			
		

> Phoenixfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 26, 2005)

Tabuu-Lion said:
			
		

> Can that start time also be considered the ETA for the critical bug fixes?
> (which include those which were not yet added to the list here, like this one)


Yes, we're still working on critical bugs. We updated the list earlier, and fixed some other issues today. We're looking into the white screen bug, but we think it may be related to this being a beta server, it may have been a problem that cropped up during a change.

We did look into it, couldn't figure out what caused it. We'll check into it more, but see what hapens when we're on the real system using the real server, where everything isn't a temp.


----------



## Dobie (Nov 27, 2005)

Groovy! ^^ I hope all goes well ^^


----------



## Daddyfox (Nov 27, 2005)

~sigh~ I'm gonna miss the ol' Beta.


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 27, 2005)

Daddyfox said:
			
		

> ~sigh~ I'm gonna miss the ol' Beta.


It'll miss you, but don't worry, it'll send cards on all the holidays. It'll never forget you.


----------



## Keto (Nov 27, 2005)

Wooo!! Hell. Yeah.


----------



## Vlcice (Nov 27, 2005)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> Tabuu-Lion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will you do it with a temporary database, at least? Since some of these bugs seem to be security problems to some extent, it would seem problematic to leave them unresolved on the final, public database.


----------



## Phoenixfire (Nov 27, 2005)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> Tabuu-Lion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, seeing that the new site is going to be up and running in a few days I won't really worry about it to much. I'll just know for future reference to never do that again LOL.


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 27, 2005)

Phoenixfire said:
			
		

> Preyfar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you know how to recreate the problem, let us know!


----------



## Sisco (Nov 27, 2005)

woot! I can't wait for fa to come back


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 28, 2005)

Tabuu-Lion said:
			
		

> Can that start time also be considered the ETA for the critical bug fixes?


The bug currently being fixed.


----------



## Tiarhlu (Nov 29, 2005)

So what you're saying is, it'll be up sometime in March, right?  :lol:


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 29, 2005)

Tiarhlu said:
			
		

> So what you're saying is, it'll be up sometime in March, right?  :lol:


FA will be operational within a week, and our penguin army will be ready to march shortly thereafter.

We've also learned from previous mistakes and incarnations. There will be no admin infighting. More attention to bugs. There will also be no questionable exhaust ports placed at the end of large, inexplicably well defended trenches in which skilled pilots can ultimately destroy our operation with a single photon torpedo.


----------



## verix (Nov 29, 2005)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> There will also be no questionable exhaust ports placed at the end of large, inexplicably well defended trenches in which skilled pilots can ultimately destroy our operation with a single photon torpedo.


_DO A BARREL ROLL!!_


----------



## Keto (Nov 29, 2005)

verix said:
			
		

> Preyfar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Daddyfox (Dec 1, 2005)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> Daddyfox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah sure, and it'll promise to call Me next week, and say that we should get together next weekend for drinks... then hey, things are really busy lately, but next month for sure. And then the phone call never comes. And the cards stop coming. One day though, we see each other at the grocery store and we give a little acknoledging smile... maybe one of those nods. But then, we just go our seperate ways, because we both know, it'll never be the same. And that magic is just gone forever.

...

Anyways, If it launches some time next week, that'd be ideal as I'll have a good batch of My Holiday commissions done and scanned in... ready t'post.


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 1, 2005)

Daddyfox said:
			
		

> Anyways, If it launches some time next week, that'd be ideal as I'll have a good batch of My Holiday commissions done and scanned in... ready t'post.


The server got all the parts it was waiting for yesterday, had its new OS loaded up. It should be given a round of tweaking today, and hopefully... get jacked into the system in the next day or so.

Then?

Then we're live.


----------



## Tiarhlu (Dec 1, 2005)

Hooray.

And if I'm told to do a barrel roll one more time......someone's going to be eating roasted rabbit for dinner, and it's not Elmer Fudd.  :lol:


----------



## Neonflash (Dec 1, 2005)

Any idea on a ETA on how long it will be after FA is back up and running that our old accounts and art will be restored? cant wait to get back to watching my friends and dun really wanna have to find all of them 1 by 1 again x.x


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 1, 2005)

Neonflash said:
			
		

> Any idea on a ETA on how long it will be after FA is back up and running that our old accounts and art will be restored? cant wait to get back to watching my friends and dun really wanna have to find all of them 1 by 1 again x.x


Gushi reinstalled the server's OS yesterday with his own premium Linux blend, and is making the necessary tweaks and security measures. When he's done, I estimate it will be 2 to 3 days until we're online (if not sooner).

At any rate, it's just a few days at most now.


----------



## Keto (Dec 1, 2005)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> Neonflash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOOOO


----------



## Tiarhlu (Dec 1, 2005)

What is ETA? I know what EPA is, but something tells me there's no relation.


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 1, 2005)

Tiarhlu said:
			
		

> What is ETA? I know what EPA is, but something tells me there's no relation.


Estimated Time to Arrival.

Gushi told me earlier he got all that he needed to done, and may be plugging in the server tonight. So, who knows... FA live tomorrow? I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Stallion (Dec 1, 2005)

Sweet!!  That's the best news I've heard for quite some time...


----------



## Serenakitty (Dec 2, 2005)

sooo will it still be furaffinity.net? or will the website change?


----------



## starlite528 (Dec 2, 2005)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> Neonflash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOOOOO YAY FOR LINUX!!!!
 :lol:


----------



## verix (Dec 2, 2005)

Serenakitty said:
			
		

> sooo will it still be furaffinity.net? or will the website change?


It's going to be called ArtPlz.


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 2, 2005)

verix said:
			
		

> Serenakitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*snrrk* That'll happen when reindeer fly out of my ass. =D I'm still waiting to see the ArtPlz public beta that Arcturus mentioned was supposed to be out around the end of November. Adam's UI was quite nice for it.


----------



## TORA (Dec 2, 2005)

There you go you guys! An art request! Have reindeer popping out of Preyfar's ass! ^_^;;;

Oh, and ummm... Artplz is dead.


----------



## Tiarhlu (Dec 2, 2005)

Or Preyfar popping out of Reindeer's asses.


----------



## verix (Dec 2, 2005)

Tiarhlu said:
			
		

> Or Preyfar popping out of Reindeer's asses.


thanks for that


----------



## Pico (Dec 2, 2005)

So uhhhh what's the deal with getting our old accounts back?  Is that still going to happen or will we have to re-register?


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 2, 2005)

Pico said:
			
		

> So uhhhh what's the deal with getting our old accounts back?  Is that still going to happen or will we have to re-register?


You will have to re-register. Accounts will be done on an importing basis, so we can pull your old info into the new account.


----------



## nobuyuki (Dec 2, 2005)

I personally thought most of the design's aesthetics he had planned out for the final version were too minimalistic, but that's cause I couldn't see the actual pages in action.  Ever since the leak, it would seem EVERYONE thought these were good ideas, cause I'm seeing them being incorporated here and elsewhere.

</aside>

Oh yeah, the thing about deadlines is that if you don't set them, people will start whining.  And if you do set them, people will whine if you don't make them.  When you do make them, people will whine about how unpolished it is, regardless of quality on deadline.  Long story short, it's a paradox which I would have personally approached by never setting a deadline.  I believe Arc felt it important to do so in order to stay "competitive" with FA, at least in a PR sense.


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 2, 2005)

nobuyuki said:
			
		

> I believe Arc felt it important to do so in order to stay "competitive" with FA, at least in a PR sense.


In a PR sense that's silly, since ArtPlz is not entirely a competitor to FurAffinity. ArtPlz has to compete against Deviant and Sheezy in the fact it's less focused on being limited to a single fandom, and more as a broad, varied art site in general.

Not that I don't find competition good, but... it's kind of apples and oranges. Still fruit, just really _different_ fruit.

And your icon needs updatin', Nobu. =P


----------



## TORA (Dec 2, 2005)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> You will have to re-register. Accounts will be done on an importing basis, so we can pull your old info into the new account.



Yeah, I definitely am gonna have my old stuff imported, even though I do have my watches saved.


----------



## Serenakitty (Dec 2, 2005)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> verix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so it's still gonna be Furaffinity.net?


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 2, 2005)

Serenakitty said:
			
		

> so it's still gonna be Furaffinity.net?


Yes.


----------



## Serenakitty (Dec 2, 2005)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> Serenakitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



K ^^ thanks


----------



## Neonflash (Dec 2, 2005)

Cant wait ^.^ just a few more days and I can get back to viewing, faving and saving, my 3 favourite "Ing"'s


----------



## Stallion (Dec 2, 2005)

I'll be there as soon as the switch is thrown..


----------

